# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  О маме

## Алёнка Артемьева

Всем привет. Меня давно тут не было. Я бы хотела рассказать вам о своей маме. В принципе, когда-то она была моей основной причиной суицида. Я всегда знала, что была не совсем долгожданным ребенком. Скорее- последствием раннего брака. Затем они с отцом разошлись и мама всегда пыталась наладить свою личную жизнь. Я- естественно- мешала. Кто полюбит чужого ребенка? А мама никогда меня не любила. Я это чувствовала. Все, что она делала, было как бы "вынужденным". Потом появился проклятый отчим. Мы с ним никогда нормально не общались. Он даже при мне, не стесняясь, выговаривал маме, что если бы не я- они бы с ним были счастливы. Тем временем мама часто творила чудеса. Например, говорила, что подозревает будто бы я заглядываюсь на отчима. Я была в шоке. Мне тогда было 13 лет. Мама делала все, чтобы он не ушел. Она ругала меня, иногда била меня в его присутствии. А он просто сидел и делал телевизор погромче. Прошло пару лет. Они с ним переехали в другой район города, а я осталась с бабушкой. Сейчас у мамы новый ребенок, от него. С ней бы общаемся, но не так часто. А на днях у нее нашли псориаз. Он прогрессирует. Бабушка говорит, это бог ее наказал за детские слезы.

----------


## dukha

А проблема в чём?

----------


## The loser

> А проблема в чём?


 А твоя проблема в чём? Уже почти месяц на сайте, но так ничего и не написал. Только троллишь всё подряд (хотя в целом я за троллинг на этом кладбище)).

А по теме - то я не думаю, что серьёзная болезнь - это повод злорадствовать (или не злорадствовать, выберите слово помягче) над матерью, какой бы она ни была. 
Я могу только выразить надежду, что у тебя в будущем всё будет хорошо. Есть пара знакомых, которые также воспитывались бабушками, и они выросли в целом достойными людьми

----------


## dukha

> А твоя проблема в чём? Уже почти месяц на сайте, но так ничего и не написал. Только троллишь всё подряд (хотя в целом я за троллинг на этом кладбище)).


 Я над кем-то смеюсь,издеваюсь или может подшучиваю?

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Проблема скорее в одиночестве, которое и до сих пор длится, в связи с отсутствием матери.

----------


## dukha

Странная штука. Я вот от неё отделаться не могу.

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Да. Я тоже знаю много таких людей, кого родители окружают любовью и заботой ( может иногда и излишней), а дети этого не ценят. Или думают, что так будет всегда. Но в один момент родители исчезают, даже самые добрые и любящие- и мы начинаем понимать, насколько они были нам дороги..

----------


## dukha

> Но в один момент родители исчезают, даже самые добрые и любящие- и мы начинаем понимать, насколько они были нам дороги..


 Так думают те,у кого не было добрых и любящих. Родители только выроют яму - ложись и покойся с миром. Аминь.

----------


## The loser

> Я над кем-то смеюсь,издеваюсь или может подшучиваю?


 Сорри, если задел. Можешь не воспринимать мой бред всерьёз. Просто ведь интонации и эмоциональной окраски по тексту не видно.

"А проблема в чём?"

Можно распознать как "А в чём проблема-то, [епт]?" или
"А проблема в чём?" - [участливо, с желанием помочь]

По сухим буквам ничего определённо не видно. Но, согласись, у тебя уже несколько юморных постов, а в чём вообще проблема, ты так и не сказал

----------


## dukha

Зачем вам знать мою проблему? Я стараюсь писать то, что думаю. Может быть это не то, что люди хотели бы услышать в ответ.

----------


## Игорёк

Привет, Алёнка. Где пропадала ? Испарилась по английски и с концом )
В твои годы уже самой можно(нужно) мамой становиться. Трудно понять зачем тебе это сейчас надо.
Вообще странно, я тоже любил своего отца который меня ненавидел. Какой-то природный психологический нюанс.

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Игорёша привет! Где пропадала- пиши в личку, там поговорим, расскажу :Smile: . Скучала по вам)

----------


## Герда

Алён, ты любишь маму и умеешь прощать. Это качество, котоое никогда от тебя уже не денется. Ты, Алёна светлый и добрый человечек.
Просто счастья тебе и терпения.)

----------


## Black Angel

*Алёнка Артемьева*

С отцом наладить контакт не пыталась?
Понимаешь, жизнь такая штука, в которой не существует людей, у которых все было бы в полном комплекте. Кому-то не дано хорошей внешности, кому-то мозгов, кому-то творческого потенциала, а тебе не дано нормальной семьи. Так сложилось. Это тяжело понять, еще тяжелее это принять, но сделать надо и то, и другое, чтобы тебе самой же стало легче. Может быть ее болезнь заставит по другому взглянуть на свою жизнь, и она поймет, что была несправедлива по отношению к тебе, но особо надеяться на это не стоит. Старайся жить так, как будто у тебя вообще нет матери. В таком случае, если она не изменит свою отношение к тебе, то тебе это не причинит боли и страданий, а если изменит, то это будет приятным поворотом судьбы

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

У отца своя семья. Он нами не интересуется. И вообще по слухам живет не в нашем городе. А вот так и живу, без мамы, но с мамой. Ни совета, ни доброго слова. Практически как дальние родственники.

----------


## Black Angel

> У отца своя семья. Он нами не интересуется. И вообще по слухам живет не в нашем городе. А вот так и живу, без мамы, но с мамой. Ни совета, ни доброго слова. Практически как дальние родственники.


 Бывает так, что чужие люди как родные, а родные как чужие. Не зацикливайся на отношениях с матерью, тебе сейчас надо свою жизнь строить - учиться, влюбляться, общаться с людьми. Из-за нее у тебя детства нормального не было, так не дай ей сделать так, чтоб еще и молодости не было. Живи в свое удовольствие, а время все расставит на свои места

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Да, так и живу. Иногда так хочется чтобы кто-то порадовался твоим успехам, и попереживал если у тебя горе. А меня она всю жизнь только упрекала. А более ненавистно мне- что меня СРАВНИВАЛИ с другими. Постоянно! Мол у соседей трава зеленее ( из этого цикла). Кто-то с красным дипломом окончил университет, кто-то замуж за миллионера вышла, а кто-то ничего не сделала в своей жизни- но все равно- молодец. А я вот - никто. Это обидно. И если честно, я бы не хотела, чтобы мои дети с ней общались. Да и она не хочет внуков. Буквально недавно сказала мне, чтобы я шла подальше, если у меня дети появятся.

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

> Алён, ты любишь маму и умеешь прощать. Это качество, котоое никогда от тебя уже не денется. Ты, Алёна светлый и добрый человечек.
> Просто счастья тебе и терпения.)


 спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## dukha

> Алён, ты любишь маму и умеешь прощать.


 Из чего это следует?

----------


## X-Men

Ален,я тебя прекрасно понимаю.когда я был маленький мать мною не занималась,все время занималась своими делами.воспитывал меня отец которого сейчас нет и бабушка.потом был отчим который меня с пьяну бил,сейчас он тоже умер.для меня бабушка по линии отца как мать,но живу я с матерью,у бабушке жить не могу по многим причинам.с матерью я постоянно ругаясь,от нее слышу такие слова которая нормальная мать некогда не скажет своему ребенку.недавно узнал что она травилась когда была беременна мною..я ее за мать не воспринимаю,она для меня чужая.единственный человек который меня любит это бабушка,а мать так и сказала"когда твоя бабка подохнет ты будешь некому не нужен"хорошо у нас хоть комнаты разные...

----------


## dukha

> Бли-и-ин,это ужасно(((


 Я б за такое банил.

----------


## X-Men

отец умер 7 лет назад.умер прям около подъезда когда шел с работы.когда скорая приехала он был уже весь синий.я считаю его смерть нелепой,он работал в чопе,за месяц до смерти он проходил мед комиссию,врачи везде писали-здоров.а тут отрыв тромба..тогда меня бесили собравшиеся зеваки,до последнего не расходились,даже когда отца черным пакетом накрыли..

----------


## ксения

мама? Я думаю она сильно не расстроится, да и мне всё ровно растроится она или нет! До 8 лет я жила с бабушкой, когда она бухала по чёрному! Если бы не бабуля её давноб лешили родительских прав, квартиру бы забрали за долги, ситуация была, её посадить могли бабуля адваката нанимала т.д. и т.п. в 8 лет начала жить с мамой, но бухать она не перестала! Когда мне было лет 10 она сошлась с каким то придурком, начали бухать вместе! Бабуля начала тратить свои нервы и на него: таскать ему передачки в отрезвители и тратить деньги на бесполезные кодировки! в 13 лет, они угоманились, мама вспомнила про меня и взялась за моё воспитание! но уже позно было, у меня в это время любовь была только на уме и гулянки! ну и до 18 лет мы жили как кошка с собакой: она пыталась ставить меня на путь истины, а я её не слушала никогда! Сейчас я живу отдельно от нее, общаемся: привет, привет, как дела, хорошо как у тебя...  так что у меня нет родствеников, за которых стоило бы цепляться!

----------

